# Young Composer Konstantin Boyarsky



## bpd (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello,

I am new to this Forum.

I wrote two articles about up-and-coming UK violist/composer, Konstantin Boyarsky. I am very impressed by his unique sound, especially on his piece, "Musaique Musicale." This one is played by a string trio, Trio Boyarsky. Music samples on his site. Enjoy!

You can read the first part of the interview here. The second part is here.

Thanks!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Never heard of Boyarsky, the composer. I guess he must still have a long, long way to go to impress listeners.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Ah, Harpsichord, still spreading Christmas cheer I see.

I've really got to get to Australia and get you into a pub.* Cheer you up a bit my little grumpy grumpkins!!

*To the other readers, this is a reference to a post long ago where HC and I agreed that even though our tastes in music were very different, we would probably easily be able to be drinking buddies.


----------

